# Stone Age Settlement



## Rosemary (Feb 18, 2008)

Archaeologists working on the Highways Agency's M62 Junction 6 improvement scheme have uncovered 7,000-year-old evidence of Stone Age settlements at Huyton on Merseyside - the earliest signs of human activity ever discovered in the area.
  The finds were made by a team carrying out archaeological excavations on behalf of the Highways Agent as part of preparation for the scheme. Flints and burnt hazlenuts are just some of the evidence pointing to hunter-gatherer prehistoric tribes living in the area.
  The archaeological findings date from the Mesolithic to the Bronze Age periods - around 5000 to 2000 BC - and show there were early hunter-gatherer communities in the area at this time. 
  The team working on the excavations around the new link road have also discovered Roman pottery and tiles that were stamped to show they were made for the 20th Roman Legion based in Chester around 167 AD.


*This is a great find, the earliest in the area.  I also find it very interesting that the hazelnuts were part of the evidence.  I have delved into that side of archaeology and found that even the tiniest speck of pollen can be dated back thousands of years.*

PR-USA.net - Highways work on M62 uncovers Stone Age Merseyside Tribe


----------



## Esioul (Feb 21, 2008)

A friend of mine spent the summer looking for pollen grains in archaeological deposits  I don't think it was terribly exciting for her. Still, it's pretty fascinating to think of it. I like the sloe berry from Otzi's stomach, personally.


----------

